
Unix OS Archaeology Tru64 Unix - laamalif
https://astr0baby.wordpress.com/2017/02/14/unix-os-archaeology-soviet-unix-clone-demos-pt-2/
======
angrygoat
Tru64 featured AdvFS, which was awesome for the time (pre-ZFS).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdvFS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdvFS)

------
digi_owl
seems this is the article you really wanted to link to...

[https://astr0baby.wordpress.com/2017/02/20/unix-os-
archaeolo...](https://astr0baby.wordpress.com/2017/02/20/unix-os-archaeology-
tru64-unix-part-2/)

~~~
brudgers
Original Submission with Music Video in case link gets switched:
[https://astr0baby.wordpress.com/2017/02/14/unix-os-
archaeolo...](https://astr0baby.wordpress.com/2017/02/14/unix-os-archaeology-
soviet-unix-clone-demos-pt-2/)

------
UseStrict
Surprisingly Tru64 only reached end-of-life in December of 2012, with the last
release happening in 2010. Depressingly, some of the modern software I write
at work is required to be compatible with Tru64 5.0 as some of our customers
are still running that OS.

------
youdontknowtho
The article that's linked to is about a Soviet Unix clone. It's pretty cool,
too.

------
ddp
The MicroVAX II was alleged to have this etched into some revs, in Cyrillic:
"MicroVAX: when you care enough to steal the very best"

------
bogomipz
This link isn't for a post on Tru64 but rather:

"Unix OS archaeology – Soviet UNIX clone DEMOS pt.2"

Also interesting but perhaps correct the URL in the title?

